# 1st snow for Daisy



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 20, 2005)

we had a short blast of winter last week, so I stopped and took a few of my darling enjoying her first snowball!!

1






2





3





4





thanks for looking!


----------



## Alison (Nov 21, 2005)

What fun! She looks like she enjoyed it! Please tell her I am impressed that she can zip up her winter jacket, I have resorted to wearing Aubrey's because mine doesn't meet in the middle anymore


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2005)

> Please tell her I am impressed that she can zip up her winter jacket, I have resorted to wearing Aubrey's because mine doesn't meet in the middle anymore


 :lmao: This really is something only a fellow expectant mother would notice!

It must be quite the difference for Daisy to live in your part of the world, Raymond. She looks like she loves it, too!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 21, 2005)

Great shots Raymond.  Looks like Daisy had a blast.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 21, 2005)

Aww that looks fun and Daisy is lovely as always!!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks everyone!  We bought this (her first) winter jacket about 5 weeks agao, when she was already well rounded!  it's a bit tight, but it won't be long, and it will be very loose!

She is having some new pains tonight,,. somewhat lower then normal.. she better start packing!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 21, 2005)

oh how exciting!!  You mean it's time already?  : )


----------



## Alison (Nov 21, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> thanks everyone!  We bought this (her first) winter jacket about 5 weeks agao, when she was already well rounded!  it's a bit tight, but it won't be long, and it will be very loose!
> 
> She is having some new pains tonight,,. somewhat lower then normal.. she better start packing!



Ooooh! How exciting! Keep us updated and start packing those bags!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 22, 2005)

Dec 14th is the due date, but it's possible she could go early.. we will see. she is sound asleep right now, and feeling just fine.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

She will have pains for four weeks! That is normal.
And I enjoy to see how she enjoyed her first snow!
You are right. It's only a matter of weeks for Daisy now to loosely fit into that nice anorak of hers!  Exciting, exciting.


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

love the shot of her in the car, looking sly about throwing one on you..!!  go daisy..!!

great shots raymond... keep us posted...counting down the days....!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 22, 2005)

just saw the doc, all is well! She's feeling good, and the baby is dropping a bit! Is that gravity?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

That is her body getting ready. Within the last four weeks, the baby drops deeper down, and that is accompanied by some pains that feel like contractions, but once she will get real contractions (of labour), she'll know the difference! Even with a first child and no precendent. The real ones are different.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 22, 2005)

In only a few weeks are going to be seeing a lot more pictures of Daisy and your new little one I hope  (and yourself too, if you trust someone else with the camera  ).

Great pictures


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Peanuts!  lots more pics coming of our child, you can be sure of that!


----------

